# Cad-Printz



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

I have never used Cad-Printz before. My customer is wondering how the hold up in the wash. She thinks they may get washed 1-2 times a week. Will be applying them to an Alstyle 100% cotton t.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cad Printz should last for 50 washing's or more.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats all ? For the money should be alot more than that.

Why is it Stahls only sends out these little like left chest sample sizes ? Is it not soft enough for bigger sizes ? I need some 12x8 logos for front chest. Is cad printz not soft enough for that ?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

In a word... NO. I did a big (can't remember the size but like 8x8) design on some shirts which was basically a campaign sign. They looked awesome but it was like someone took the plastic sign and stuck it to the shirt. Seriously, HEAVY! 

What you can do though is figure where you can cad cut this and add in cut lines for them to cad cut it while it prints (I'm thinking they do this anyway). That way you can use your shirt color as one of the colors and drastically reduce the amount of material on the shirt. 

They do look awesome though. 50 washes is quite a lot really. I've got lots of screen printed shirts in my drawers that didn't hold up that long till they started cracking all over. I was also quite pleased with the price considering it was a 7+ color logo I couldn't have had it done any other way and still it was a little over $5 each. I kinda view it as a last resort effort to get the design to a shirt. And their minimum is great too.


----------



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Its a small left chest so as long as the hold up I think I am fine


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

drdoct said:


> In a word... NO. I did a big (can't remember the size but like 8x8) design on some shirts which was basically a campaign sign. They looked awesome but it was like someone took the plastic sign and stuck it to the shirt. Seriously, HEAVY!
> 
> What you can do though is figure where you can cad cut this and add in cut lines for them to cad cut it while it prints (I'm thinking they do this anyway). That way you can use your shirt color as one of the colors and drastically reduce the amount of material on the shirt.
> 
> They do look awesome though. 50 washes is quite a lot really. I've got lots of screen printed shirts in my drawers that didn't hold up that long till they started cracking all over. I was also quite pleased with the price considering it was a 7+ color logo I couldn't have had it done any other way and still it was a little over $5 each. I kinda view it as a last resort effort to get the design to a shirt. And their minimum is great too.


Thanks for the insight into them. I figured the reason the were sending out only small samples was that big ones were gonna be heavy. Samething with the Avery stuff I got samples of. At the ISS the small ones were fantastic feeling. They sent me some bigger ones and just too heavy,.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Could be they send out small samples to keep the cost of sending the sample down...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

True but if you have a product that could show off its abilities at a larger size I think you would. Even samples at Sams club are big enough to get a good taste of what they are trying to sell ya


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I used cad printz on an 8x8 design and was amazed at how good it looked not like a transfer at all I also paid the extra 20 bucks not to have a white border don't know if that made a difference 
Didn't look plastic at all looked like part of the shirt 
I think they are using solutions opage with solvent inks


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

The look of cad printz is awesome. When I said that it looked just like the plastic sign, I was giving it a compliment. Meaning it was an exact replication. Not that it looked plasticey. I would HATE wearing the shirts I did though because I can't stand wearing such heavy vinyl. I view it as a last resort, but it's very nice looking. If you can cad cut out a lot of the design then it would be very doable.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Just to clarify - there are multiple transfer/media types under the CAD-Printz brand...the finished feel can be greatly impacted by which media you choose. Solutions Opaque is softer than Express Print but also more expensive. The technology is still a polyurethane film based transfer so you will end up with a block of polyurethane on the garment if you design your art in a full front block. Depending on the art you may want to add some open void areas to the design, this will substantially improve the finished feel and weight of the design.

Also, 50 wash/dry cycles is where we stop testing at...its not that it won't last longer, we just don't see a lot of value in continuing testing past 50, since there usually is little to no change once you reach this number of cycles and beyond.

Thanks for your interest in the product.


----------



## dacades11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you guys...I had the exact same questions. Its been a pleasure!


----------

